# Spain and Portugal.



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping to spend Jan to April in Spain and Portugal through France.Any info on routes and sites would be appreciated.This will be our first trip into Europe with the motorhome,and we are a bit apprehensive.John


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

All covered here in detail. I am sure you will enjoy your trip. 

If you join you can search for all the things you are looking for in the threads and data bases, there is plenty to find. 

Best tenner you ever spent. This is the second time in ten minutes I have said this so just to reassure you, I am not connected to the site owners nor am I on commission, 

Welcome, Alan.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Spain and Portugal*

 Ciao, toojoo, I see you have a crown, so you must have joined.
A good search on the forums and the campsite database will bring up enough information to keep you busy for several hours.
Enjoy your trip when it comes up.
saluti,
eddied
:wave: Hi Peter!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry toojo, I do not know how I missed seeing that you are a member, a senior moment.

Anyway enjoy your trip, Alan.


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys I will check it out.
John.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi toojo,
We have done this for two winters now and can remember being a bit apprehensive the first time.
Firstly you need to plan the French route and your preferred stopovers. We use the Aires (not the motorway ones).
Secondly, decide on the Spain entry point, Irun in the north or the Perpignan/Barcelona route in the south.
As for sites, we use C&CC rallys, ACSI and Camping Cheques and some Munciple sites. The MHF database is excellent for info.
Have a good trip.
sennen523.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Places to stay in Spain.*

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/569354457ZiUENF

This is a bunch of photos of locations to safely wild camp in Spain. I have just noticed I have not included the GPS co-ordinates and further info like where to get water etc. but will add this in the next few days. I am right now at El Campello using my Vodafone ES mobile internet to send this. I plan on adding these to the MHF data base within the next two weeks so they are available for the winter sun visitors


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys,keep the info coming


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
You want one of these http://www.motorhometrails.com/ More places to stay in Portugal than you can shake a stick at.

We have stayed (wild camped) at quite a few of them, but he also includes a paid campsite near by as well, if you are not happy with wild camping.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi John we too were really worried on our first trip, but in the end really enjoyed it............I have found my report from when we returned home that you might like to read with routes etc.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-392986.html

Are you going to be using a sat nav ?


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys,yes Briarose,I have a Garmin with european info built in.
John.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi well if you do follow the route we used it might be worth you looking at this topic (not sure if it affects Garmin).
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-58269-0.html


----------

